# Lennox Compressor wont turn on



## accordy2g (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a lennox model 13hpd 036 230 01, S/N 5807m06629 and today I noticed my unit wasn't blowing cold air. The air handler works but the outside compressor doesn't turn on and the fan doesn't spin. Im not too knowledgeable in A/C but am handy and would like to see if I can diagnose it before having to pay another 200 for a HVAC to come out. Any help with this. Already check both breakers and spun the fan and it moves rather freely. I do however here a buzzing noise.


----------



## thermalmedics (Mar 22, 2012)

check on the ask me help. gotcha some info


----------



## RMA127 (Mar 23, 2012)

I wish I had found this forum earlier. I had the same issue with my Carrier Central Air. I had to get a tech to come out and look at it. I gave him an explanation of what it was doing(about 30 seconds), he took the side panel off(about 30 seconds), he looked at the upper right where the Capacitor was(about 5 seconds), he says to me "I think that is your problem, the capacitor is swolen". He pulls off the old one(about 30 seconds), puts in a new one, I turn on the unit from inside and Presto.... about 3 minutes and $210.00 later it is running. the sad part is the capacitor was sold to me for $165.00(plus $50.00 for the site visit) but i think i can see capacitors like this for under $30.00. so although i am grateful for his experience, i think sometimes these repair techs want to bleed you. He could have marked it up twice or maybe 3 times, but 5 times is just gouging. So anyways if you have a way to check the capacitor, i would do it.


----------



## thermalmedics (Mar 24, 2012)

There are a lot of DIY friendly A/C fixes and there are some that just flat out need a professional.  At least you wont ever have that problem again and have to pay through the nose!!

I got into this business after my parents were taken by some dirtbag A/C techs.   Once I got into the trade I couldnt beleive how simple most of this stuff is.  I was shocked at how easy all of these trade 'secrets' really were.  And, how incompetent and crooked so many in the residential side of the field are.

I cant help but think the future of DIY and technology will allow us to virtually troubleshoot problems and fix things remotely.


----------



## davvid20120 (Mar 29, 2012)

Is there a EZ trap overflow sensor. If this gets tripped turns off condenser. To fix: make sure trap free of obstruction, can pour water through and confirm drains outside, make sure float is not raised, if good then pull breakers to reset system.


----------



## thermalmedics (Mar 31, 2012)

that's good advice back in the day we were told to hawk those like crazy.  I always hated it because it was a way to generate more service calls for the company.  Now I just teach people how to check their condensate drains themselves and clean them out.  BTW if that float valve closes it shuts off the whole system via low voltage wiring (R wire) at least thats how we used to do it.  

heres a vid on[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkbsuo6w5aI"] condensate drain checks on you tube[/ame]

it's also BS because what if mom is home with kids on friday night and they have one unit in July in Phoenix.  guess what unit off for a dumb @zz float.


----------

